# Grafiken in Tabellen an Auflösung anpassen



## ChristianK (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte in einer Tabelle mehrere Grafiken der jeweiligen Auflösung anpassen. Width und Height Angaben führen nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis, sowohl feste Größen als auch Prozentzahlen funktioniern nicht. Ist es überhaupt möglich Grafiken dementsprechend anzupassen ? Ist dies auch mit Flash-Bannern möglich ? Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## aquasonic (9. März 2004)

Du könntest mit JavaScript die Auflösung auslesen (glaube ich zumindest) und dann kannst du deine Bilder dementsprechend gross machen...Wie das genau geht weiss ich nicht, fragst du am Besten im JavsScript-Forum nach. ;-)


----------



## ConSoleM (9. März 2004)

...mit Flash-Grafiken geht`s definitiv, da Flash eine Vektorgrafik ist und die Größe sich dadurch ohne Probleme und Verlust von Schärfe etc. ausweiten lässt.
Allerdings finde ich es nicht empfehlenswert, normale Pixelgrafiken (*.jpg, ...) versuchen der Größe der Tabelle anzupassen, vielmehr sinnvoll ist es, die Tabelle der Grafik anzupasen...
Für verschiedene Hintergrundauflösungen solltest du eine Spalte/Zeile in deine Tabelle einbauen, die als Bild eine Hintergrundgrafik enthält, die ohne Probleme erweiterbar ist, ohne dass man es sieht. Diese Spalte würde ich dann als einzige prozentual angeben.

Greets


----------

